# Quelle wird andauernd neu gesucht



## imp-philgei (25. September 2015)

Hallo,

regelmäßig wird von meinem Beamer (ich glaube es liegt am Beamer) die Videoquelle neu gesucht/verbunden was in mehrere Sekunden schwarzes Bild bedeutet. 
Leider kann ich nicht eingrenzen wann das Problem auftritt, denn passiert unter anderem, wenn ich verschiedene Anwendungen/Spiele in den Vollbildmodus schalte, wenn ich einen Netflix Stream pausiere oder ich den YouTube Tab in Chrome schließe.

Ich habe zusätzlich 2 Monitore, die aber während der Beamer läuft automatisch deaktiviert werden.

Meine Hardware:

Beamer: benq w1070
AV-Receiver: Pioneer-VSX527K
Monitor 1: Qnix QX2710LED
Monitor2 : Acer 245QH

Das alles hängt an einer GTX 770

OS: Windows 10


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2015)

Erstens mal das Kabel prüfen, zweitens mal schauen, ob es auch auftritt, wenn du die Monitore GANZ vom PC absteckst. Treiber für die Graka sind aktuell?


----------



## imp-philgei (25. September 2015)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.

Es tritt leider auch auf, wenn ich nie Monitore Komplett abstecke und den PC neu starte. Die Treiber sind aktuell, ich hatte das selbe Problem aber auch bereits mit älteren Versionen. Die HDMI Kabel zum AV-R und zum Beamer sitzen fest.

Achja, hab Windows 10.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2015)

imp-philgei schrieb:


> Es tritt leider auch auf, wenn ich nie Monitore Komplett abstecke und den PC neu starte. Die Treiber sind aktuell, ich hatte das selbe Problem aber auch bereits mit älteren Versionen. Die HDMI Kabel zum AV-R und zum Beamer sitzen fest.


  teste aber da mal ANDERE Kabel, vlt hat das Kabel ja ein Problem. Ich hatte mal ein Kabel, das vom Laptop zum LCD-TV kein Bild anzeigte, vom PC zum TV aber dann doch. Und ein anderes Kabel hatte beides normal dargestellt.


----------



## imp-philgei (27. September 2015)

Ich habe beide kabel mit anderen ausgetauscht. Das Problem besteht leider weiterhin.


----------



## stevie4one (28. September 2015)

Wie ist denn alles verkabelt, sprich welches Gerät hängt wo dran? Hängt alles am AV? Welche GTX 770 ist es genau? Im ersten Moment hätte ich auch mal auf die Kabel getippt. Wobei es durchaus möglich sein kann, dass wenn der Beamer am AV hängt und du am PC die Anwendung änderst, sich auch die Auflösung ändert (der AV schickt wahrscheinlich 1:1 das Bild weiter). Dadurch verliert der Beamer das Signal und sucht neu. Von daher bitte mal möglichst genau die Verkabelung beschreiben ....


----------



## imp-philgei (28. September 2015)

Also ich versuch mal alles möglichst genau wiederzugeben:

Von meiner Graka(N770 TF 2GD5/OC von MSi) geht ein HDMI kabel zum Game-Eingang meines AV-R. Von dort aus geht es über den einzigen HDMI Ausgang des AV-R direkt zum Beamer. 

(An der Kabellänge kann es  nicht liegen, das HDMI kabel zum Beamer misst 15m)


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2015)

imp-philgei schrieb:


> Also ich versuch mal alles möglichst genau wiederzugeben:
> 
> Von meiner Graka(N770 TF 2GD5/OC von MSi) geht ein HDMI kabel zum Game-Eingang meines AV-R. Von dort aus geht es über den einzigen HDMI Ausgang des AV-R direkt zum Beamer.
> 
> (An der Kabellänge kann es  nicht liegen, das HDMI kabel zum Beamer misst 15m)


 hast du mal - nur testweise - geschaut, ob es klappt, wenn du vom PC ohne den AVR direkt zum Beamer gehst?


----------



## imp-philgei (30. September 2015)

Hey,

ich hab den Beamer jetzt direkt an die Graka angeschlossen und das Problem tritt dann nicht auf.
Anscheinend ist dann doch der AV-R schuld.

(bin ab jetzt 10 Tage zum Studieren in Kempten. Bitte nicht wundern, warum ich nicht so schnell antworten kann)


----------

